# Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung



## metaph3r (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo,

dieser Fall hat nicht mit dem Internet zu tun, aber möglicherweise mit Telefon-SPAM.

Gestern erhielt ich einen Anruf von einer [noparse]http://www.kanzlei-finanzen-wirtschaft.de[/noparse]. Die Dame am Telefon sagte, ich käme mit meinem Gehalt für einen Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung infrage. Dadurch könnte ich etwa 70% meiner Lohnsteuer zurück erhalten. So wollte gleich mit mir einem Termin machen. Da dies nach Nachfrage auch in der Kanzlei möglich war, habe ich erst mal zugesagt, allerdings meine Adresse nicht genannt.

Nach dem Telefonat habe ich mal ein bißchen gegoogelt aber nicht viel gefunden. Ein paar andere Verunsicherte haben in anderen Foren auch nachgefragt aber keine befriedigende Antwort erhalten. Es gibt auch ein paar andere Firmen, die die Nettolohnerhöhung anboten aber deren Seiten sehen doch recht windig aus. Wenn an der Sache wirklich was drän wäre, würde es sicher öfter in irgendwelchen Steuerspartipps auftauchen, oder? Was haltet ihr davon?

Auf meine Frage woher sie meine Nummer habe, antwortete sie, sie stünde im Arbeitnehmerverzeichnis meines Arbeitsortes. Gibt es so ein Arbeitnehmerverzeichnis überhaupt?

Ich hoffe dieses Thema ist nicht zu Offtopic für dieses Forum.


----------



## dvill (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung*

Wenn der Weihnachtsmann anruft, sollte man stutzig werden. Der hat nicht Saison. Der Osterhase würde besser passen. Ostern ist demnächst.


----------



## webwatcher (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung*



metaph3r schrieb:


> Gestern erhielt ich einen Anruf von einer [noparse]http://www.kanzlei-finanzen-wirtschaft.de[/noparse].


Die Seite ist ja ungeheuer informativ. Whois  liefert als Betreiber der Seite eine 08/15  Privatadresse, 
die in jeder Hinsicht exakt zu dieser Seite  passt 
Karnevalsverein Possendorf e.V.


----------



## metaph3r (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung*



webwatcher schrieb:


> Die Seite ist ja ungeheuer informativ. Whois  liefert als Betreiber der Seite eine 08/15  Privatadresse,
> die in jeder Hinsicht exakt zu dieser Seite  passt
> Karnevalsverein Possendorf e.V.



Der Herr H. , der für die Seite des Karnevalvereins eingetragen ist, wurde mir als Gesprächspartner für den Termin genannt. Hm, einerseits sind Karnevalisten natürlich auch nur Menschen aber andererseits, ein Seitenbetrieber der auch Finanzdienstleistungen anbietet? Wobei das grotische Layout auch wieder dafür sprechen könnte.


----------



## Captain Picard (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung*



metaph3r schrieb:


> Gestern erhielt ich einen Anruf


1. Es handelt sich offensichtlich um einen unerlaubten Coldcall.


metaph3r schrieb:


> Die Dame am Telefon sagte, ich käme mit meinem Gehalt für einen Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung infrage. Dadurch könnte ich etwa 70% meiner Lohnsteuer zurück erhalten.


2. Wer so etwas verspricht, ohne überhaupt die finanzielle Situation eines Arbeitnehmers zu kennen, ist ein Scharlatan. 

3. Punkt 1 und 2 lassen nur einen Schluss zu, dass es ein unseriöses Angebot ist.

4, Wer auf so etwas eingeht, sollte sich darüber im klaren sein

EOT


----------



## metaph3r (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> 2. Wer so etwas verspricht, ohne überhaupt die finanzielle Situation eines Arbeitnehmers zu kennen, ist ein Scharlatan.



Ich muss dazu sagen, sie hatte mich gefragt ob ich in meinem Haushalt einen bestimmten Mindestbetrag verdiene was ich bejaht habe ohne mein wirkliches Gehalt zu nennen.

Von der Aufmachung her klang es für mich natürlich auch schon sehr dubios weshalb ich natürlich auch fragte woher sie die Nummer hat. Sie ist auf meine Skepsis allerdings auch eingegangen, was ich so bisher nicht bei anderen SPAM-Anrufen erlebt habe.

Allerdings habe ich den Termin mittlerweile auch wieder abgesagt.

Was mich vor allem auch beunruhigt ist diese angebliche Arbeitnehmerliste. Gibt es sowas wirklich, wo alle Arbeitnehmer einer Stadt drin stehen und kann die jeder einfach so abrufen?


----------



## jupp11 (21 Januar 2009)

*AW: Antrag auf Nettolohnerhöhung*



metaph3r schrieb:


> Was mich vor allem auch beunruhigt ist diese angebliche Arbeitnehmerliste. Gibt es sowas wirklich, wo alle Arbeitnehmer einer Stadt drin stehen und kann die jeder einfach so abrufen?


Geben tut es so etwas, z.B hier.
Die Landesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz und für das Recht auf Akteneinsicht Brandenburg | 7 Arbeit, Soziales, Gesundheit und Frauen/05.TB
Privatleute ( und um den handelt es sich bei dem Karnevalsfreund)  haben aber garantiert keinen Zugriff darauf.
Was dort drin steht, weiß ich  nicht  bezweifle aber das dort Gehälter/Einkommen drin stehen


----------

